# A Practical Application of Presupositionalism



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi:

Below is a link to a debate between Sye Ten Bruggencate and atheist Justin Scheiber. Sye does a very good job in showing how foolish atheism really is. It is in MP3 format.

https://www.yousendit.com/dl?phi_ac...3Faction%3Ddownload%26ufid%3D0FF3DFD54EC5276E

Blessings,

Rob


----------

